# Warrant's Props: Direction Post



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

This will go in my cemetery, with a few lights at the base. The lantern will eventually have a flicker bulb wired into it. I have to find a glass replacement since the cheap one it came with broke. Main pole is an old 4x4 beam that used to be part of a bunk bed then became a balance beam. Signs are pieces from a pallet I had left over. Some spray paint here and there.

The idea is that this direction post points to a bunch of scary or dangerous places. The trinkets attached are omens or wards that travelers have affixed in an attempt to ward off spirits, bring good fortune, or appease the evil spirits.

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Things around the house now serve a wonderful purpose!!!! Looks good!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

It looks great nothing beats a simple effective prop! I bet you will get a lot of compliments on it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well done, I like it,


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Where is the gift shop?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's some nighttime pics and video I took this evening with a green flood. My little camera doesn't do well at night and it's much more visible in person. My daughter was following me with a portable speaker playing my iPod grave music.






Well, once the site let's me upload the pics, I'll get those in.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

great work!!!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool sign! Looks great at night with the lantern lit and the lighting!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome looking sign!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Warrant, I really like the sign. It's nice and creepy. Just so you know (not to be picky) you misspelled Transylvania (perhaps on purpose?).


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks good Warrant. I did notice the same thing with the way you spelled 'Trannsylvania'. If you did mispell, you ought to put a big black 'X' through one of the n's. You could say that Igor put up that sign. Ha! Ha!

Good job on the sign.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

KStone said:


> Looks good Warrant. I did notice the same thing with the way you spelled 'Trannsylvania'. If you did mispell, you ought to put a big black 'X' through one of the n's. You could say that Igor put up that sign. Ha! Ha!
> 
> Good job on the sign.


Wait, what? ...dang

The igor spell check may be the solution. Thanks for all the kinds words everyone!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Fantastic sign! Love the nighttime shots.


----------

